# Quick and Easy Temporary Path Lights



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw this technique at the Morris Arboretum train exhibit and was impressed with its simplicity. Some rope lights, plant stakes, screw eyes, and zip ties are all it takes. Maybe someone has posted this before, but it's new to me.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Bill,
While you were there, did you visit my Fernery?


----------



## lightingworld (Sep 7, 2011)

How much was that path lighting per yard or foot? I would love to do that around my deck. It looks simple and easily removable just in case I wanted to move. 

Brian 
Path Lights


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a quick search at ebay for LED rope light. At $65 for a 50ft rope. Different sizes and colors.


----------

